# Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?



## Seneca (2. Oktober 2017)

Mich zieht es demnächst auch  wieder ans Mittelmeer und eine Angel ist auch im Gepäck. Das letzte Mal  habe nur mit Pose und Tintenfischfetzen geangelt und überwiegend Kleinkram (verschiedene Meerbrassen, Junker usw.)  gefangen. Dieses Mal soll die Spinnrute geschwungen werden...

Dazu meine Frage: In unseren einheimischen Meeren hat man es ja eher mit harmlosen Vertretern (Hornhecht, Dorsche, usw.) zu tun.
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll, wenn tatsächlich am Mittelmeer etwas "gefährliches" meinen Köder schnappt und ich es gelandet habe.

Daher  meine Frage: Wie versorgt ihr "gefährliche" (sehr scharfe Zähne,  giftig  etc.) Fische. Als da wären: Petermännchen, Barrakuda, Muräne,  Roter Drachenkopf? Auf was sollte man achten? Es wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen zu den  jeweiligen Fischen teilt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Also Barracudas da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen drum machen. Mich hat noch nie einer gebissen und ich hab schon den ein oder anderen auf die Schuppen gelegt. Halt dich einfach weg von den Zähnen. 

Zu Drachenkopf: die sind eher ruhig. Halte dich dringenst fern von den Stacheln. Dies gilt noch mehr für das Petermännchen, die leider nicht so ruhig sind. Beides sind aber top Speisefische! Also wenn du ein ausreichend großes Exemplar fängst und essen willst, kannst du ein paar Dinge beachten. Ansonsten einfach abhaken/Haken abschneiden und wieder rein ins Wasser. Die Giftstacheln sitzen bei beiden auf dem Kiemendeckel, sind auch sehr gut zu sehen, sowie die vorderen Rückenflossenstrahlen. Davor also in Acht nehmen. Gib ihnen eins mit dem Knüppel, schneid anschließend die Stacheln mit einer Schere tief ab. Dann ordnungsgemäß entsorgen! Ich filettiere Petermännchen einfach kompletto und pack ihnen dabei mit ner Zange ins Maul. Drachenkopf kannst du auch hervorragend einfach aufs Blech tun und im Ofen machen, dann nur entschuppen und ausnehmen. Von unten kannst du gut ran. 

Besorg dir am besten ein Bogagrip für alles was Zähne hat.

Mit Muränen und Congern hab ich nicht so viel Erfahrung. Am besten auch Haken abschneiden am Maul und wieder rein ins Meer.


----------



## Mett (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Scorp hat ja schon die wichtigsten Sachen erklärt.

Bei Muränen kann ich dir noch empfehlen einen Handschuh zu verwenden,
erstens sind die ziemlich schmierig so das sie leicht durch die Hand rutschen und zweiten kringeln die sich gerne herum.
Also am besten mit einer Hand und Hanschuh halten und abhacken oder gleich mit Zange am Hacken packen und über dem Wasser abhacken.

Muränen fängst du aber eher beim Grundangeln als beim spinnen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Anders als von unseren Räubern gewohnt, kann man Meeresräuber irgendwie schlecht festhalten. Sind alle sehr glatt. Da macht so ein Lip Grip schon Sinn! Ne Zange sollte auch immer dabei sein und wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin (wie jetzt in Kreta beim Kugelfisch) so hab ich den gleich mit ner langen Zange vom Haken geschüttelt!


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Boga oder Lipgrip, hat bei mir schon bei Piranhas super funktioniert.
Wenn du da einen "Beisser" am Unterkiefer packst, kann der gar nichts mehr machen.


----------



## hans albers (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

handschuh und 
längere lösezange sollte bei den meisten hinhauen.

nen grip/gaff ist auch nicht verkehrt, brauchte ich aber nicht wirklich,
wenn es nicht mit dem boot auf die ganz grossen geht.


----------



## Seneca (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Vielen Dank fürs Erste! Das sind schon mal super Tipps...hab mir vorsorglich aus dem Baumarkt Handschuhe für Gartenarbeit (sind gummiert und angeblich dornenfest) geholt, den ich mitnehme für den Notfall. Ansonsten hoffe ich dass ich mit einer langen Arterienklemme die besagten "Kandidaten" übern Wasser abschütteln kann


----------



## Fr33 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Nimm ne lange Zange aus dem Baummarkt (reicht auch das 0815 Zeug). Mit ner A-Klemme wird es schwer, wenn du man nen Drilling raus drehen musst.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Und Verlass dich nicht auf die Handschuhe!


----------



## Seneca (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Alles klar. Dann kommt noch ne lange Zange mit#6


----------



## LAC (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

Die Probleme beim giftigen Fisch treten ja meistens ein, wenn man ihn an der Angel hat und ihn in der Luft greifen will, da zappelt er und durch seine schnellen Bewegungen - geht es ganz schnell, das man gestochen wird, da nutzt nur bedingt ein Handschuh - außerdem kann man mit einigen Handschuhen gar nicht richtig arbeiten und greifen, da sie zu steif sind.
Wenn er am Boden liegt kann man ihn leichter ko schlagen und dann abstechen - das geht natürlich nicht in einem Schlauchboot.


----------



## hans albers (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*



> dann abstechen - das geht natürlich nicht in einem Schlauchboot.


|rolleyes



ich fass mit dem handschuh immer oben am vorfach/wirbel an,
bzw. über dem fischkopf.
(plus dazu am schwanz festhalten, wenn möglich,
ansonsten vorsicht vor krümmenden rücken, flossen)

meist kann man ihn
da auch festhalten oder fixieren
(zb. drachenkopf).

eine garantie ist ein handschuh sicher nicht,
vor allem bei grösseren kalibern oder
meeraalen zb.
da hilft nur der bootsboden und ein fixier gerät /gaff/
töter oder ähnliches.


wenn es mit der spinne von ufer geht
kann man den fisch auf dem boden /felsen
fixieren. (zb. auch mit kescher)


----------



## LAC (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

@ hans albers
wenn du bei deiner Schilderung noch ein Seemannslied singst, dann läuft alles bestes ab. *lach 
Zuerst muss man sie mal am Haken bekommen und das wichtigste ist, auch erkennen, denn die kommen ja nicht in den Stückzahlen vor, wie die ganzen Brassenarten im Mittelmeer, die ja meistens vom Ufer gefangen werden. 
Das kleine Petermännchden - auch Viepernqueise genannt, hat von den wenigen Arten 
(die nur wenige Angler unterscheiden können) das stärkste Gift - es soll Europas giftigstes Tier sein und am Strand immer schön Badeschuhe tragen bzw. schlürfend durch den Sand gehen- dann sollte nichts  passieren und wenn die heiße Methode anwenden.
Mehr betreffend giftige Fische hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26591


----------



## hans albers (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*



> @ hans albers
> wenn du bei deiner Schilderung noch ein Seemannslied singst, dann läuft alles bestes ab.




yap, das mache ich meistens...


----------



## LAC (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap, das mache ich meistens...



das habe ich mir gedacht - singend die Fische fangen, das gefällt mir!
Dann bist du ein guter Angler, denn wer kann das schon, ein Liedchen singen und dabei konzentriert Fische fangen und diese dann noch im Takt waidgerecht  töten d.h. durch Fingerfertigkeit so zu behandeln, dass Du nicht gestochen wirst.

Nun haben die Petermännchen sicherlich sich im Takt noch bewegt und bei diesem Lied sicherlich durch deine Trommelschläge das Maul aufrissen - das ist ein klares Zeichen - die wollten mitsingen -  nach dem Motto " spiel mir das Lied vom Tod - einer gewinnt !  
Kleiner Scherz am Rande - muss auch mal sein, da man den Stich nicht ertragen kann.


----------



## hans albers (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Versorgen von "gefährlichen" Fischen am Mittemeer?*

.....


----------

